# My Spaceliner Project



## JimSchu (Jan 26, 2012)

Work in Progress by JimSchu, on Flickr"]http://

 Work in Progress by JimSchu, on Flickr[/URL]

 So far I have had the frame & fork sand blasted and I have one coat of rattle can lacquer on the frame with several more planned. I have all the parts I intend to use except for the elusive rear rack tail light lens. Any leads on the lens would be appreciated. Any experienced bicycle painters out there your rattle can tips would be appreciated.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice gonna love seeing where this goes,by the way that looks like one hell of a record collection! Good luck on the taillight lens.


----------

